# Englander Evolution 25-EP Install w/Pics



## GrahamInVa (Jun 21, 2011)

I just purchased a new Englander Evolution 25-EP that I will be installing this summer. I will update with pictures as I progress with the install. I will be doing most of it myself.

First.. I'm still working to find a good location that will work well with my house and of course the venting.


The plan for now....not real excited about looking at a pipe sticking out the front of my house but I don't see any other option??

The stove is going in a corner and will be vented horizontally w/ about a 3-4â€™ rise. I have put some pictures here to help. The vent will be going through the wall to the left, hopefully about 6-8â€ from the corner.

The pipe will come out about 3â€™ from a window and sort of under my porch a little. I know it says in the manual that I need to be 4â€™ from a window but I have also read that if I have a OAK that is reduced to 18â€. Is that correct?

My plan is to use Selkirk Direct-Temp pipe that has the vent made into the outer pipe wall.


Suggestion welcome...

Thanks..



















EDIT: Stove just showed up!


----------



## summit (Jun 21, 2011)

make sure the vent is at least 24" below the vinyl soffit.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jun 22, 2011)

i tried to give you a ring , message on answering machine, dropped you an e mail as well. the 24 inches to the soffit is a great point as well, sorry i missed that in my e mail.  gimme a yell tomorrow if ya can during the day , cell number is in the e mail i sent ya


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Mike... I will give you a call tomorrow. I was out testing my stove when you called. Everything works good.   

Burt off that new paint smell too.


----------



## imacman (Jun 22, 2011)

GrahamInVa said:
			
		

> ........ I was out testing my stove when you called. Everything works good.
> 
> Burt off that new paint smell too.



And so, the addiction begins...... ;-)


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jun 22, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> GrahamInVa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea really.... I'm in love with my pellet grill. The taste difference is quite impressive and the wood burring smells so good. Mmmm...


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 22, 2011)

Very Nice Looking stove. I love a Good Looking Englander. Having Mike to help you along is gonna be a tremendous amount of help. That EP is supposed to be a Killer stove.

The vent on the front will grow on you and the high pipe inside looks classy (I think so).. I don't have any recent photos. My vent comes directly out the front of my home (Direct vent). I have a pic from a while back. (Pre-OAK). I was really nervous about "Sparks" (Funny Thread about another Forum member on that) coming out the pipe. I did this 3 yrs ago. I have decided to leave the landscaping edgers. Have since mortared them together and made it permanent, and also took the front 12x6 paver down (Looked terrible). But like I said. I had not found this Forum yet and didn't know better. Abided by all clearance to combustibles. One pic is up-close, the other is pretty far back and the exhaust is kinda right behind the tree (Look above the small tree in the Island) in the pic. House is couple hundred feet off the road. So unless you knew what a PL Vent looked like. Most think its a Dryer vent when they come over. 

Very nice home you have, that stove should do a great job of heating it. How many Sq Ft is your home? I think you are gonna be shocked at the money this stove saves you. Also putting it in the room where you spend most of your time is a great idea and its kinda centered in your home (better heating throughout the house that way).. Cant wait to see it hooked up and running. Looking forward to your comments on how well she works this coming winter.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jun 23, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Very Nice Looking stove. I love a Good Looking Englander. Having Mike to help you along is gonna be a tremendous amount of help. That EP is supposed to be a Killer stove.
> 
> The vent on the front will grow on you and the high pipe inside looks classy (I think so).. I don't have any recent photos. My vent comes directly out the front of my home (Direct vent). I have a pic from a while back. (Pre-OAK). I was really nervous about "Sparks" (Funny Thread about another Forum member on that) coming out the pipe. I did this 3 yrs ago. I have decided to leave the landscaping edgers. Have since mortared them together and made it permanent, and also took the front 12x6 paver down (Looked terrible). But like I said. I had not found this Forum yet and didn't know better. Abided by all clearance to combustibles. One pic is up-close, the other is pretty far back and the exhaust is kinda right behind the tree (Look above the small tree in the Island) in the pic. House is couple hundred feet off the road. So unless you knew what a PL Vent looked like. Most think its a Dryer vent when they come over.
> 
> Very nice home you have, that stove should do a great job of heating it. How many Sq Ft is your home? I think you are gonna be shocked at the money this stove saves you. Also putting it in the room where you spend most of your time is a great idea and its kinda centered in your home (better heating throughout the house that way).. Cant wait to see it hooked up and running. Looking forward to your comments on how well she works this coming winter.



Yes, Mike was helpful and I'm sure I'll be calling him again. I don't think a horizontal termination on the front of the house is going to work. I can't get the 4' needed from a window. Mike had some good suggestions and got my wheels turning on some others. I need to climb in the attic and measure some more....

My house is 2400 sq ft, so I think the stove should do quite well. Its not as cold here as many of your northerners have to contend with either. Last year I spend over 2k in propane and my elec bill was running 400 easy a month. This was my first winter in this house, so that was kind of a shock. I will also enjoy the fire burning in the evenings. 

I have been looking around for a good deal on 3 tons of pellets and have only come up with Big Heat and O'Malleys. Both have a plant about 30 minutes from me. I didn't check with the local southern states, probably should do that. 

From reading the o'malleys don't seem too bad. They want $200/ton. The Big Heats are $197/ton.  But i haven't heard any good things about big heats.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 23, 2011)

I apologize, I didnt mean you should go with a direct vent. I was just saying that a vent, coming out the front of your home (No matter the hieght), does not look as bad as some think. If done correctly, most visitors will not know what it is. We too spent a lot in LP ($4,000 a yr). I have never heard of Big Heats before. So I have no comment there. I have heard of "Easy Heats". A new plant that just came on-line here in Ohio. Being from Virginia, you could probably get some Lignetics. They are a Good pellet.

 My Quadrafire is all we used for the 1st 3 yrs. 2,180 sq ft Ranch. (Just got the Pellet Furnace and Wood-stove near the end of this season).  Never use anything other than its lowest setting, unless its around 0-10 degrees outside, then she gets kicked to Med for a bit. We used about 4 tons a year average with just that stove. This next year we will have the Wood-stove and the Furnace (Which I may sell now? See how well this wood thing works out?)

Until you actually fire the stove and run in for a year, you will not truely know what it likes and what it dis-likes. My first 2.5 yrs of burning I had no idea about this site. I envy all that find before you start to burn. The hints, tips, and tricks to stove burning, cleaning, and maintenance, is Awesome. I love it and I am still coming here all the time. (My 1st year here, give me a little break). 

Anyways, I apologize if you thought I meant direct vent. Englander states to put at least a 3 ft rise in the Vent. I did 5 ft rise in my shop. Its not the prettiest, but she heats like a Beast. Nothing like a 15 yr old stove. Excuse the Spray Paint on the walls. Messy...


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jun 27, 2011)

I did some more measuring this weekend and found a way to get the pipe out the roof. It will cost a little more but will make for a cleaner look in my situation. I found a good deal on the Selkirk direct temp stuff. Looks nice and I don't need to run a separate OAK. 

I'll post some pics as I make progress.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 28, 2011)

Prevailing wind??? I do not like that installation location at all.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jun 28, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> Prevailing wind??? I do not like that installation location at all.



Yea, I don't like it either. It wont meet code anyhow. I am doing a vertical termination.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice.. Will give it some good Draft also.. Much better burn. IMO. I'm excited to see that beast running... Lots of new stoves going in this summer....


----------



## Vinelife (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice looking Marker Stove ....


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jul 14, 2011)

The slate is in! I need to seal it and do a little trim work then the stove goes in!


----------



## imacman (Jul 14, 2011)

Lookin good!  Don't forget about a good surge protector.

This is the one I bought.  It's got good specs for a small unit, and you can get them for about $10-12

http://www.tripplite.com/en/products/model.cfm?txtModelID=2559&gclid=CPncqOHNgaoCFcJo4Aodi0W5zQ


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking good. Guessing that after you go through the wall, that you will go up through the ceiling. Is that some sort of utility/laundry room? That's gonna be a clean looking install, like that and you should have Great Draft. Very Nice.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jul 14, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> Lookin good!  Don't forget about a good surge protector.
> 
> This is the one I bought.  It's got good specs for a small unit, and you can get them for about $10-12
> 
> http://www.tripplite.com/en/products/model.cfm?txtModelID=2559&gclid=CPncqOHNgaoCFcJo4Aodi0W5zQ



Thanks for the reminder. I had forgotten about that. Just ordered that same one off fleabay for $10.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jul 14, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Looking good. Guessing that after you go through the wall, that you will go up through the ceiling. Is that some sort of utility/laundry room? That's gonna be a clean looking install, like that and you should have Great Draft. Very Nice.



Yes, going strait up after it goes through the wall. That room is currenty our office. I am going to a build a "chase" around the pipe with a little door to get access to the cleanout. I am also going to build some shelves so it doesn't look so goofy.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 15, 2011)

GrahamInVa said:
			
		

> smwilliamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muchos betterer


----------



## GrahamInVa (Aug 3, 2011)

Making progress......


























Top one is the thermostat for the stove.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 3, 2011)

Very Nice Graham. Looks like she is ready (Or almost/Is it through the roof?). Surge Protector.. Check! Thermostat.. Check!! Stove and some Bad A$$ Selkirk Venting.... Double Check!!.

Bravo. Looks Great. Cant wait to hear your reviews on that stove. I am sure there are a few others that are as anxious as I (And yourself too). Oh, and I am WAY Jealous of the Selkirk. I have never used it, but the theory behind it should eliminate all the caking issues with ashes that a standard "Cold Air" Kit would give you (In the shoulder seasons/humidity). Preheating your combustion air is gonna be a great thing. Along with all that Vertical Flue, and most of it being inside (Too keep it HOT) , will also eliminate the flue gases getting cold and condensing into C_______!


----------



## GrahamInVa (Aug 3, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Very Nice Graham. Looks like she is ready (Or almost/Is it through the roof?). Surge Protector.. Check! Thermostat.. Check!! Stove and some Bad A$$ Selkirk Venting.... Double Check!!.
> 
> Bravo. Looks Great. Cant wait to hear your reviews on that stove. I am sure there are a few others that are as anxious as I (And yourself too). Oh, and I am WAY Jealous of the Selkirk. I have never used it, but the theory behind it should eliminate all the caking issues with ashes that a standard "Cold Air" Kit would give you (In the shoulder seasons/humidity). Preheating your combustion air is gonna be a great thing. Along with all that Vertical Flue, and most of it being inside (Too keep it HOT) , will also eliminate the flue gases getting cold and condensing into C_______!



Yep, almost ready to go through the roof. My dad is coming over this weekend to lend me a hand cutting up the roof. Should be fun, especially since the roof pitch is 12/12


----------



## smoke show (Aug 3, 2011)

well thought out 
really good looking install !


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 3, 2011)

Nothing fun about a 45* angle (Roof). Or Punching a hole in your new home. But I am sure you are going to love tinkering with the stove and the reduction in your heating costs. Should be a good reduction in usage (hopefully 100% like many of us here) As smoke show stated. Very well thought out.


----------



## imacman (Aug 3, 2011)

Look great so far! 

Word of caution....keep the stove & surge protector un-plugged in the non-heating months.....save it from getting zapped for no reason and blowing a new surge protector too.

One other thing....is that a log set I see in the stove?   Nice to look at in the summer months, but a BIG pain once burning & cleaning start.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Aug 4, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> Look great so far!
> 
> Word of caution....keep the stove & surge protector un-plugged in the non-heating months.....save it from getting zapped for no reason and blowing a new surge protector too.
> 
> One other thing....is that a log set I see in the stove?   Nice to look at in the summer months, but a BIG pain once burning & cleaning start.



I had it plugged in while I was testing to make sure my thermostat was wired correctly. Thanks for the reminder though...

Why is the log a pain? I like the way it looks.

I finished running the pipe up too the roof tonight. I plan on cutting the roof Saturday AM if it's not raining... I really like this Selkirk DT, no silcone or screws, it goes together very nicely.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 4, 2011)

I like the way the logs look too. Tried mine for almost a season. Didn't know this Foum existed then. And I still took mine out. Affects the burn. But the biggest thing is Cleaning around it. Only use mine in the Summer also.


----------



## save$ (Aug 4, 2011)

I bought the log set for my stove.  It sat in a bay window.  After trying to clean around it, I gave up on it.  I have come to see the burn pot as the natural view and the log set as not real.  After all, I am not burning cord wood and can't recall why I wanted it to look like it was.   One person posted some sort of cut out metal insert that looked like a forest silhouette.   I thought that looked interesting. 
I like the set up of your Englander stove.  You sure gave the installation a lot of thought.  The slate base and backing looks  real glassy.  Your stove is a good choice for that set up.  I'm betting that when you start to heat your home with that new stove, you will be more impressed than what you had anticipated.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Aug 4, 2011)

save$ said:
			
		

> I bought the log set for my stove.  It sat in a bay window.  After trying to clean around it, I gave up on it.  I have come to see the burn pot as the natural view and the log set as not real.  After all, I am not burning cord wood and can't recall why I wanted it to look like it was.   One person posted some sort of cut out metal insert that looked like a forest silhouette.   I thought that looked interesting.
> I like the set up of your Englander stove.  You sure gave the installation a lot of thought.  The slate base and backing looks  real glassy.  Your stove is a good choice for that set up.  I'm betting that when you start to heat your home with that new stove, you will be more impressed than what you had anticipated.



Yea, I guess I can see that log being a pain after awhile. Plus after a few days burning i'm sure the glass will get pretty smoked up and the log will be hard to see anyhow. 

I have kept my expectations low on how much I will be able to save. Honestly, I didn't buy this stove for the sole reason to save money. I miss having a fireplace/woodstove and the pellet stove offers great efficiency , controllable heat, and the installation (vent) makes life a lot easier. Plus, it feels good to work a little for some heat. Although it will be less work than a wood stove. 

I did call last week and cancel my automatic propane delivery. I have a 500 gallon underground tank that they make sure stays full, which aggravates me but I understand why they do that. We use propane for the downstairs aux heat, range, clothes dryer, tankless water heater, and whole house backup generator. I have two high efficiency heat pumps, so their may be some savings on my elec bill too. 

We shall see....


----------



## GrahamInVa (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm done!

I got all the rest of the pipe in today and she is done except for the chase i need to build in the office. I fired her up and she puuuurrrrs quite nicely. I do smell a little smoke but I'm not sure if that is the new stove smell or I have a leak. I used a flashlight after dark to look for leaks and I don't see a thing.

EDIT: I looked again and found a small leak at the T. It was easily fixed with a bit of high temp silcone.
























This looks safe, right?


----------



## imacman (Aug 7, 2011)

Stove, fire, & pipe install look great!  LOVE that integrated exhaust/OAK set-up.   

I forget if this question was asked, but what is the prevailing wind direction on your house.....what side gets hit the most?


----------



## summit (Aug 7, 2011)

youre gonna need to install a firestop for the ceiling and some sort of insulation shield in the attic... also, get one more length of the direct temp pipe over the flashing! no room between flashing and the top conversion, so your storm collar is riding up hard into the air intake on the vertical termination conversion......otherwise looks great! I like the direct temp pipe. Nice vac fitting on the tee, btw....


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 7, 2011)

That ladder and tractor set-up is classic. Have you been driving by my house???? LOL.. Here in Ohio, OSHA would $hit. But been there and done that myself. Do what you gotta do. The 12x12 pitch is a bear. I help Roof a 3 story house a few years ago...Not FUN at all. 

Stove looks great. The burn looks good too.
2 Questions...
1- What is the little "T" nob under the front glass? What purpose does it have? 
2- Does the 25-EP have a Damper on the intake? Or is Wide open. I am pretty sure Englanders are all Wide Open and are adjusted through your bottom settings. LBA, LBf, and AOT.Just wondering if it maybe had one.

Fine looking stove.... Your gonna love the Winter's again.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Aug 7, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> Stove, fire, & pipe install look great!  LOVE that integrated exhaust/OAK set-up.
> 
> I forget if this question was asked, but what is the prevailing wind direction on your house.....what side gets hit the most?



Thanks.. The wind in the winter generally blows out of the north west which is straight at the front of the house. Are you worried some smoke could get through the vented soffit above? I questioned that too. I however followed the manufacture guidelines. It is 4' from the dormer wall.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Aug 7, 2011)

summit said:
			
		

> youre gonna need to install a firestop for the ceiling and some sort of insulation shield in the attic... also, get one more length of the direct temp pipe over the flashing! no room between flashing and the top conversion, so your storm collar is riding up hard into the air intake on the vertical termination conversion......otherwise looks great! I like the direct temp pipe. Nice vac fitting on the tee, btw....



Thanks....

Does this looks like the firestop needed? This is what came with my kit and what I installed. I didn't put the trim plate on it though since I am building a chase around it. I figured the trim plate was just for looks.









I was worried about that storm collar blocking the intake as well but it is down about 1/2" so I think it should be okay. Do you think it should be lower? if so, how much?


----------



## GrahamInVa (Aug 7, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> That ladder and tractor set-up is classic. Have you been driving by my house???? LOL.. Here in Ohio, OSHA would $hit. But been there and done that myself. Do what you gotta do. The 12x12 pitch is a bear. I help Roof a 3 story house a few years ago...Not FUN at all.
> 
> Stove looks great. The burn looks good too.
> 2 Questions...
> ...



Yea, my dad wasn't too excited about my rigged latter when he showed up to help. lol.. I wasn't expecting him to get on the latter anyhow.

That T is the knob to take the ash pan out. basically like a screw to tighten down the seal. 

no damper just the bottom three adjustment controls.


----------



## mepellet (Aug 13, 2011)

GrahamInVa- In the third pic from your Aug. 6th post, what is the device that looks like two wires are coming from it going to the venting?


----------



## GrahamInVa (Aug 14, 2011)

mepellet said:
			
		

> GrahamInVa- In the third pic from your Aug. 6th post, what is the device that looks like two wires are coming from it going to the venting?



That is the module for my honeywell wireless thermostat. I was dreading running the wires and found this wireless deal. Pretty neat. 


Honeywell focus pro 6000


----------

